
If Lisp is so great - asimjalis
http://www.paulgraham.com/iflisp.html
======
ncmncm
Each Paul Graham essay starts out with quality level X. For each mention of
Lisp in the essay, its quality is reduced by half.

This one is pretty good, as they go. Its quality is X/127\. I recall one that
was X/134M.

